# What breed and sex are my chickens?



## Swife (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello! We are brand new to raising chickens and to this forum. Any help will be appreciated. We got 5 chickens 2 weeks ago. The seller stated they were Australorps (1 rooster and 4 hens) and were hatched at the beginning of April. We have looked at pictures and searched the internet but we aren't sure of the sex of these chickens and are now not sure if they are all Australorps. Can anyone identify the breed and sex of each? Thanks so much. Swife 

I'm having trouble with uploading the pic's. I'll try the first 3 then 2 more in another post.

Swife


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, I am not too good at identifying chickens, but I am pretty sure that Australorps only come in Black, Blue or White. How old are they? The one in the middle doesn't have much going on with comb and wattles, so I would say that is a 'she'. I see that they have shiny black tail feathers, so they could be a mix. I hope that someone more knowledgeable can answer the question!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm gonna say 1 & 3 are cockerels (boys) just by the combs and hackle feathers. The pics aren't the best to identify sex with. But the shape of the top most neck feathers (hackles) on a cockerel will be pointed, on a pullet (girl) they are rounded, that way you can compare them closer in person. Also the combs are developed faster (most times) in the cockerels than pullets. hope this helps y'all 
Cogburn


----------

